# Call of Duty: Black Ops Boosting Bans.



## Nic (Nov 14, 2010)

Treyarch has been banning people who are high on the leaderboards.  This is a problem for people who are in clans such as BLG or BHL.  BLG has been recently doing reports on BHL even though they are also a boosting clan.  If you are apart of the game don't report.  You'll also be banned for 24 / 48 hours if this is your first time banned.

Also we don't expect to see Jtags for about a month or two.  TTG has found a patch to get them online but he has only released it to the highest rank people on TTG.

See you later!


----------



## ANDREW RYAN (Nov 14, 2010)

Treyarch has always been more strict on bans than Infinity Ward (which is a good thing). Stuff like this isn't even a surprise, it happened in WaW too.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 14, 2010)

People are going to find ways to cheat their way, it's inevitable. It is a good thing to hear that Treyarch are really trying to hit back against them.


----------



## Pear (Nov 14, 2010)

It's nice to see Treyarch doing something, at least it's better than IW's complete inaction.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 14, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> It's nice to see Treyarch doing something, at least it's better than IW's complete inaction.


There was pretty much no one in IW do an action anyways? I think fourzerotwo was pretty much they only guy left until they brought in people from Treyarch and Sledgehammer. 

Great that they're taking action, but it's pretty much useless on the PS3. Get banned with one account, make another. Unless there's something else that I missed.


----------



## Zachary (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank God.


----------



## TommySnow (Nov 14, 2010)

Has anybody hacked this game yet  So sad.......... also what happens if someone is extremely good and is high up? Not very fair huh?


----------



## Nic (Nov 14, 2010)

TommySnow said:
			
		

> Has anybody hacked this game yet  So sad.......... also what happens if someone is extremely good and is high up? Not very fair huh?






			
				First Post said:
			
		

> Also we don't expect to see Jtags for about a month or two. TTG has found a patch to get them online but he has only released it to the highest rank people on TTG.



They can always looking at your videos if you get false reports.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 14, 2010)

Boosting =  Not a big deal.


----------



## OmegaMan (Nov 14, 2010)

I guess this helps you Black Ops super heroes out there ^^


----------



## Pear (Nov 14, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Boosting =  Not a big deal.


It is. It's unfair to those who actually work for it, as well as being a pain in the ass when 4 kids in your FFA are killing each other in the corner. It essentially takes away the point of ranks, because by the end of MW2, half the people were 10th prestige level 70.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 15, 2010)

Treyarch is doing good taking action for them boosters.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 15, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's not. Who cares if it ruins it for everyone do you or any honestly think they'll be in the top 100? 1900? 10000 legit? No, you nor any legit person ever would. 

About FFA
#1 Not every game is like that.
#2 Easy kills if it is.
#3 GTF0 and play TDM. 

You don't get to 10th lvl 70 from boosting that's called _hacking_

This is coming from the mouth of a non-booster I just don't see a deal let alone a big one.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 15, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because everyone likes playing TDM? And it's not easy kills if they're smart and using Silencers.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 15, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herp derp FFA and TDM are the only 2 gamemodes herp derp!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 15, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No *censored.2.0* *censored.1.3*. But right now that's pretty much it besides Domination and HQ and Wager Matches.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 15, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calm down bro.

CTF + Demolition say "hey."


----------



## AndyB (Nov 15, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Calm down bro.
> 
> CTF + Demolition say "hey."


Quit being a douchebag says hey.

The whole point of boosting would be to get access to better things sooner and to gain ranks quicker than others. 
Yes, this has been somewhat different in Black Ops by the fact you can buy what you want... after unlocking them. (So boosters will still boost.)

And whatever I'm playing, I don't want dickheads there being asshats and I want to enjoy the game. 
So, maybe just shrugging it off and going to play something else isn't the answer. But hey, maybe that's just me!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 15, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look who's talking. 

I wanna know if they'll ban people for having dicks in their emblems.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 15, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> I wanna know if they'll ban people for having dicks in their emblems.


I've seen some pretty funny, clever emblems... but it has seemed to be mostly dicks. I think that speaks vast amounts for some of the people that play CoD.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 15, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their forums are louder. Place is a hellhole of whiny little boys.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 15, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, not surprised.


----------



## SilentHopes (Nov 15, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen buttshex for emblems.


----------



## Horus (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks like Hub is *censored.3.0*ed, anyway it won't affect me.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 15, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Looks like Hub is *censored.3.0*ed, anyway it won't affect me.


Hub? wut


----------



## Horus (Nov 15, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hub12, the *censored.4.0*, whore, and Asian


----------



## //RUN.exe (Nov 16, 2010)

oh no

people that can't have fun without exploits n *censored.2.0* are being banned

how will i go on with this knowledge oh noooo


----------



## Pear (Nov 16, 2010)

I got this game yesterday, and I've been pleasantly surprised by a lack of bs that was apparent in MW2. The nicest thing is I haven't found any boosters. <3


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 16, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't assume everyone plays for high rankings or plays to be pro. There are people out there who play for the sake of fun. Also, just because you don't see the big deal of boosting doesn't mean that everyone else doesn't either.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 16, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay so if someone doesn't wanna be on top then how does Boosting affect anything? Hm?


----------



## Mino (Nov 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously.  You seem to be laying into him for absolutely no reason.  You just sound like an unnecessary jerk.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Nov 17, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how does banning "boosters" change anything

you take on a point of apathy towards the issue but seem to be passively defending the players that were exploiting


----------



## Marcus (Nov 17, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, and also it ruins your FFA match because someone gets 30 kills in about 2 minutes whilst everyone else is playing fairly.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 17, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't.

_I am_ defending them if they wanna be skill-less fools so be it, they're not affecting me or anyone else like hacker/modders. Why ban them?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 17, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't.

_I am_ defending them if they wanna be skill-less fools so be it, they're not affecting me or anyone else like hacker/modders. Why ban them?

Double post derp?

@Marcus Do you own Black Ops? Treyarch Banned T.I in FFA


----------

